# Website Problems ?



## Rinko (Oct 19, 2006)

Just wondering if you guys are having a problem with your site - i've tried to get on a couple of times over the last couple of days and got 500 (Internal Server) errors.

Cheers.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Site seems fine at the moment. 

If it continues I would consider clearing the internet explorer cache 

Johnny


----------



## Rinko (Oct 19, 2006)

Hmmm - still having problems ...

Already tried dumping the cache etc from IE to no avail. Will see if a reboot has any effect at all.

Will keep you posted.

Cheers.


----------



## Rinko (Oct 19, 2006)

Just FYI - cleared the cache again, deleted all cookies, manually checked directory and rebooted ... all working again.

Any ideas how I can convince my missus to let me spend £130 on stuff, cos that's the current total of my basket??


----------



## FocusDan (Jun 24, 2006)

Rinko said:


> Any ideas how I can convince my missus to let me spend £130 on stuff, cos that's the current total of my basket??


Just keep it quiet and hide stuff up... Its easy... :thumb:


----------



## richs2891 (Feb 24, 2006)

I still cant get to the web site, cleared all cookies, cleared cache, rebooted etc.
Does anyone have the phone no - want to order some Megs hyper dressing

Richard


----------



## FocusDan (Jun 24, 2006)

Seems like its down at the minute - try again later.


----------

